# The Apple Brick



## crazy pyro (Oct 5, 2008)

Does anyone here have any idea what it might be, I've heard it might be an apple netbook or something similar which would be awesome.


----------



## Frick (Oct 5, 2008)

It seems it's a macbook carved from aluminum. In a single piece.

Linky


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 5, 2008)

crazy pyro said:


> Does anyone here have any idea what it might be, I've heard it might be an apple netbook or something similar which would be awesome.



Probably when you buy the thing and start it up, it bricks itself (hard lock of the BIOS/Firmware)


----------



## crazy pyro (Oct 5, 2008)

haha, very clever but it's meant to be a windows killer so that wouldn't help.


----------



## Error 404 (Oct 5, 2008)

Its where Apple users start throwing Apple branded/approved bricks at PCs. Windows killer to the macs! 
If its not that, then its the above mentioned manufacturing process, or this: http://www.iphonesavior.com/2008/09/rumor-is-apples.html


----------



## theJesus (Oct 6, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> Probably when you buy the thing and start it up, it bricks itself (hard lock of the BIOS/Firmware)



I was thinking along the same lines, just an ipod that somebody effed up on modding


----------



## erocker (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## theJesus (Oct 6, 2008)

nice one erocker


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Oct 6, 2008)

I hope its good, I want a macbook


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 6, 2008)

wait what are you guys talking about? am i the only one that doesnt seem to undersatnd whats going on? im intrested please tell me.


----------



## theJesus (Oct 6, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> wait what are you guys talking about? am i the only one that doesnt seem to undersatnd whats going on? im intrested please tell me.



I honestly have no idea either.  I've never even heard of the thing 'til now.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm surprised they didn't call it "iBrick" lol


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 6, 2008)

oli_ramsay said:


> I'm surprised they didn't call it "iBrick" lol



try google images for iBrick...its been invented already!


----------



## lemonadesoda (Oct 6, 2008)

Brick >> Windows


----------



## SimFreak47 (Oct 6, 2008)

I lol'd erocker


----------



## MadClown (Oct 8, 2008)

Im looking for an alien toilet to park my iBricks, who's first?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 8, 2008)

iBrick is something that is...  Fail?  I am thinking a solid piece of metal (aluminum) that is basically a replacement for the Mac Mini.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Oct 8, 2008)

If they really use this manufacturing process and it makes the Macs priced competitively I am all for it. Otherwise its overpriced garbage like it always has been.


----------



## xfire (Oct 8, 2008)

http://www.dailytech.com/Report+New+MacBook+to+be+Cut+from+Brick+of+Aluminum/article13133.htm
there you go.From a brick of Alluminium


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Oct 8, 2008)

I do believe Apple will make their laptops to be made entirely from a brick of aluminum. hmm...gl with that i suppose


----------



## Wile E (Oct 8, 2008)

What's so special about CNC laser and water cutters? They've been around for ages.


----------



## Frick (Oct 8, 2008)

Wile E said:


> What's so special about CNC laser and water cutters? They've been around for ages.



Yeah, it's really an anti-climax. I guess it allows them to do some neat things with the design. But it is kinda cool to carve out the entire case from a single block (been done before, but not for computers afaik).


----------



## Wile E (Oct 8, 2008)

Frick said:


> Yeah, it's really an anti-climax. I guess it allows them to do some neat things with the design. But it is kinda cool to carve out the entire case from a single block (been done before, but not for computers afaik).



I'm surprised it hasn't been used for computers already, to be honest.

Oh, and just as a fyi to everyone, this process is commonly referred to as "billet", as that's what the hunk of metal you start with is called.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Oct 8, 2008)

I have got some car parts labeled billet etc.

Is that the same thing?


----------



## Wile E (Oct 8, 2008)

DaedalusHelios said:


> I have got some car parts labeled billet etc.
> 
> Is that the same thing?



Yep. They're just cut from a solid chunk of metal.


----------



## crazy pyro (Oct 9, 2008)

5 days till apple are supposed to say what it is.


----------

